# JustB E-Liquids



## VapeSnow (22/2/15)

Hi guys

Quick question who stocks JustB e-Liquids in the CPT area?

Im looking to find a ADV from one of our local E-liquid makers. Vaping International e-Liquid all the time is costing me a arm and a leg.


----------



## Philip (22/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Quick question who stocks JustB e-Liquids in the CPT area?
> 
> Im looking to find a ADV from one of our local E-liquid makers. Vaping International e-Liquid all the time is costing me a arm and a leg.


Why dont you try Voodoo juices CT based and awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/2/15)

Philip said:


> Why dont you try Voodoo juices CT based and awesome


I will still try that but i first want to try the Turkish delight from justb


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/15)

If I'm not mistaken @Metal Liz is a CT Just B agent.

Haven't seen her here in awhile though


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/15)

Nope Liz is no longer an agent. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (22/2/15)

They currently dont have a agent in Cape Town if i am not mistaken but you can contact Just B directly. www.justbvaping.co.za


----------



## VapeSnow (22/2/15)

BigGuy said:


> They currently dont have a agent in Cape Town if i am not mistaken but you can contact Just B directly. www.justbvaping.co.za


Okay thx


----------

